# If I have a private pension, can I still collect state (UK and RoI) pensions?



## hiagain (6 Feb 2010)

I know it's a basic question, but if I am paying into a pension do I still get to collect the state contributory pension?

I worked in the UK for a couple of years and they wrote asking if I wanted to continue paying stamps (not sure what term is).

In this case would I be getting a UK pension, an Irish pension and a private one?  And that being the case do I need a private one at all?


----------



## ajapale (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: If I have a private pension, can I still collect state pensions?*

moved from  Pensions (which is for occupational pension schemes) to Welfare and State Benefits  which is for the state contributary and non contributary pensions.


----------



## gipimann (6 Feb 2010)

As the rules currently stand, if you have paid sufficient PRSI contributions at the correct class, you will qualify for an Irish State Contributory pension which isn't affected by any private pension you may be entitled to.

The current State Pension (Contributory) is currently €230.30 pw for a single person.


----------



## Gervan (6 Feb 2010)

Don't some occupational pensions deduct the state pension from your entitlement?


----------



## ajapale (6 Feb 2010)

Gervan said:


> Don't some occupational pensions deduct the state pension from your entitlement?



Some do and some dont.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Feb 2010)

If you have paid sufficient contributions in Ireland and UK you will receive pension from both countries (as per current regulations) 
As there are changes about to be implemented in both counties the future cannot be guaranteed therefore I would think very carefully before letting go of a private pension especially if it is defined benefit.

As you do not say what age you are or how long you worked in the UK, I can only assume that your entitlement would be *part* pension in each country


----------



## hiagain (8 Feb 2010)

I was only in the UK for a couple of years, but they wrote to me at my Irish address asking if I wanted to pay a lump sum to keep up my contributions.  I'm 35 and have never had an occupational pension.  I did pay into a private one many years ago, probably for about 5 years at about £80 a month, which isn't much I know.  I've no idea what the benefits are now.  I have either not been working or have been paying very little tax for many years now so I didn't see the point in starting it up again.  Now I'm wondering whether I should.


----------



## Bronte (8 Feb 2010)

The more you have for your retirement the better.  The Irish state contributory pension is a lot better than the UK pension.  As a state pension is guaranteed you should consider if it is better to pay for extra stamps which in most, if not all,  cases would be the best thing to do.


----------

